# RECOIL RDA Pricing?? Please help



## Rude Rudi (1/12/16)

Not sure if I'm missing something... please help me here - I'm looking for the Recoil RDA, black, and found it at these two stores:

Vape Cartel for R950
Sir Vape for R695

Is this the same thing - such a huge price difference for the same thing?

@KieranD @Sir Vape


----------



## Sir Vape (1/12/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Not sure if I'm missing something... please help me here - I'm looking for the Recoil RDA, black, and found it at these two stores:
> 
> Vape Cartel for R950
> Sir Vape for R695
> ...



Both authentic . Same thing. Ours are just on special.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/12/16)

Thanks, order placed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

